# Ralph



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It is ten long years that we sent Ralph to the bridge - after suffering a torsion and then kidney failure.

Ralph came to us when he was 6 years old ( he was bought into the rescue kennels I worked at) and originally I took him home for a couple of nights because he would not eat in kennels. Ralph stayed for 7 years before we lost him.

Our Big Man was never the brightest of dogs, and didn't have a natural retrieving instinct in him, he was a goofball but people who met him fell in love with him.

Ralphie, you were never the brightest boy, but your star shines brightly now in the night sky. We will always love you and miss you, stay close to the girls - they will always watch over you until we meet again

Night Night Big Man


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful boy, I am so glad he became part of your family x


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

He was a handsome guy. My Allie Bean wasn't the smartest of dogs but she was my sweetie pie.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds like a very smart boy to hold such a special place in your heart with such handsome good looks to boot  
Sending warm fuzzies to you and Ralphie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day, Ralphie was a beautiful boy.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Love the way you describe Ralph. He sounded lovely and you wonder why he was in rescue? Can't believe his anniversary is here again though!
Gone but remembered always x x


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Aw Ralphie, you were so loved and I'm so happy for that!
He reminds me of our new rescue, Charlie. He is a big goofball and not the brightest but attracts love and attention like a pro
Hugs your way today while you remember all those great times.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

You were very loved, Ralph! God Bless You!
Bet you're playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Bridge!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He was a lovely boy Jan and we never forget them no matter how many years they have been at the bridge x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Love the goofballs!! I hope Ralph is playing with my Fozzie and Gallagher. We never forget them, do we?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry I missed this post last month. Ralph was a beautiful boy and sounds like he was such a character, thank you for sharing your special photos.


----------

